# Konfiguration EL6731



## olitheis (4 August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mir zu Versuchszwecken einen EtherCAT Knoten mit 
EK1100 
EL2004
EL1014
EL6731 
und dazu einen Wago DP Slave mit
750-333 (Koppler, Adress. Schalter auf 4)
750-431(8DI's)
750-530 (8DO's)
750-431 (8DI's)
750-600 (End)
aufgebaut. Der EtherCAT Teil läuft soweit, allerdings nur bis zum EL6731. Dort 
blinkt die rotr BF LED, wobei die grüne Run LED dauernd leuchtet. Beim Wago 750-333 leuchtet die grüne RUN LED, die rote BF LED und die grüne I/O LED dauernd.
Der "Box States" Reiter vom E/A Gerät "Device 1(EL6731)" zeigt: Station No: 4 (der Wago Slave) BoxState: Station not exits und der NoAnswerCounter zählt fleisig hoch.
Habe noch zwei screenshots angehängt.

Könnt Ihr mir hier evtl. weiterhelfen?
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## trinitaucher (4 August 2008)

Guten Morgen,
Was siehst du auf der Registerkarte "DP-Diag"?

Ich würde zunächst mal den Profibus überprüfen. Wenn die BF-LED leuchtet, scheint der Fehler erstmal dort zu liegen.

Hast du die Konfiguration selbst erstellt, oder von TwinCAT einlesen lassen?

Es gab letztens im Forum eine Diskussion zu einem Profibus-Master von Beckhoff. Vielleicht ähnelt sich das Problem:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20434


----------



## olitheis (4 August 2008)

Hallo trinitaucher,
danke für den Link, hat mir schon einmal etwas geholfen. Und zwar hatte ich den 1. Profibus Stecker verkehrt angeschlossen (IN-OUT vertauscht) und hatte trotz eingeschalteten Widerständer 220Ohm.
So, aber trotzdem habe ich immer noch das Problem mit dem Profibus Teil meines Aufbaus. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass ich Grundsätzlich ein Problem mit den Zuordnungen bzw. Variablendeklaration habe. Ich habe ein kleines PLC Programm geschrieben, um jeweils eine Verknüpfung zu den Task zu erstellen. Allerdings wenn ich die Ein- bzw. Ausgänge des Wago Busknotens im Systemmanager verknüpfen möchte, werden mit keine "passenden Typen" zur Auswahl angezeigt. Also denke ichmir, dass wohl die E/A's vom Wago Knoten evtl. als Byte o.ä. deklariert werden müssten???
Aber woraus kann ich das ersehen? Und wie könnte ich sie dann einfachster Weise in mein PLC programm einbringen?
Ich habe einfach mal mein Testprojekt (Systemmanager+PLC) mit angehängt.
Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal einen Blick darauf werfen?
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## olitheis (4 August 2008)

Also ich denke, die Wago Module stellen die Daten als USINT (8bit) zur Verfügung.
Wie kann ich diese denn im PLC so wndeln, damit ich sie als BOOL variablen nutzen kann?
Danke
Oli


----------



## olitheis (4 August 2008)

Ich habe noch einmal versucht, die Variablendeklaration nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen anzupasen.
Aber der Profibus läuft leider immer noch nicht... Wahrscheinlich habe ich immer noch einen Denkfehler irgendwo.
Mein neues Projekt hänge ich nochmal mit an. 
Bei der EL 6731 blinkt mit ca. 2Hz die BF LED und die RUN LED leuchtet dauernd. 
Beim Wago Koppler leuchtet die RUN LED auch dauernd, allerdings die BF LED blinkt auch mit 2Hz. Die rote DIA LED ist dauernd an. Die BUS LED blinkt wie folgt: 1x lang, dann flacker sie, dann wieder 4x lang.
Im System Manager bei Box States steht bei der Station 2 (Wago): Config fault.
Danke noch einmal
Oli


----------



## trinitaucher (4 August 2008)

olitheis schrieb:


> Also ich denke, die Wago Module stellen die Daten als USINT (8bit) zur Verfügung.
> Wie kann ich diese denn im PLC so wndeln, damit ich sie als BOOL variablen nutzen kann?
> Danke
> Oli


Wenn du BYTEs oder USINTs verknüpfen willst, musst du natürlich auch entsprechende Variablen haben. Bei BYTEs für die I/Os kannst du auch 8 Bits im PLC-Programm deklarieren und dann eine "Multi-Verknüpfung" auf ein ganztes Byte machen (wird dir im System Manager bei Rechtsklick auf die Variable angeboten).
Oder du verknüpfst ein Byte (ggf im Programm konvertieren per USINT_TO_BYTE) und sprichst die Bits per "."-Operator an, z.B. "VarName.2", um Bit Nr. 2 anzusprechen.

Was den Profibus-Fehler angeht musste mal die Wago-Dokus bemühen.


----------



## olitheis (5 August 2008)

Danke für die Tips zu den USINT. Könntest Du mir bitte kurz ein Beispiel für den Code geben zum konvertieren (USINT_TO_BYTE) mit "."-Operator im PLC?

Zu dem Problem mit dem Wago Slave:
Die Doku von Wago sagt
_"Konfigurationsbyte (Modul) n (in meinem Fall 1)
fehlerhaft.
Prüfen Sie das n-te (1.) Modul im
Konfigurator. Laden Sie die
Konfiguration und starten den
Koppler durch Aus- und
Einschalten der
Versorgungsspannung neu._"

Im TC System Manager steht bei Klemme 4 von EherCAT Gerät 2 "PREOP" (Screenshot). Bei Box State des Wago Slaves steht eigentlich :"No error".
Wenn ich im Reiter EL6137 unter Gerät 1 (EL6137) Konfiguration überprüfen anklicke, kommt die Fehlermeldung: ADSError (Screenshot). 
Im Reiter Profibus von Box 6 (Wago 750-333) funktioniert auch das Setzen der Stationsadresse und "I/O-Reset Slave" nicht.   

Ich bekomme den Profibus Teil einfach nicht zum Laufen! 

Oli


----------



## trinitaucher (5 August 2008)

Also laut den Meldungen musst du die Konfiguration des Wagop-Knotens überprüfen. Ich hab von Wago leider absolut keine Ahnung, benutze immer nur Beckhoff-Koppler, die sich automatisch konfigurieren.
Dass du beim anklicken einer Gerätefunktion der EL67xx eine ADS-Fehlermeldung bekommst, liegt vielleicht daran, dass der Ethercat-Slave im Preop ist: Ich glaube nur im SafeOp und Op werden Daten ausgetauscht.

Versuch erstmal irgendwie den Profibus zum Laufen zu kriegen.
Was musst du denn beim Wago-Koppler konfigurieren?

Beispiel für "."-Operator:

```
VAR
VarInputUsint AT%I*: USINT;
VarInput: BYTE;
END_VAR

VarInput := USINT_TO_BYTE(VarInputUsint);

IF VarInput.0 THEN
Out1 := TRUE;
ELSIF VarInput.1 THEN
Out1 := FALSE;
END_IF
```


----------



## olitheis (7 August 2008)

> Versuch erstmal irgendwie den Profibus zum Laufen zu kriegen.
> Was musst du denn beim Wago-Koppler konfigurieren?


Da sitzt ja gerade der Hase im Pfeffer. 
Es fängt schon damit an, dass ich die Stationsadresse nicht setzten kann (im Reiter Profibus der "Box6 (GSD BOX) (Wago-750..."), allerdings bin ich auch nicht ganz sicher, ob das überhaupt notwendig ist? Am Slave wird die Adresse mit Dip-Schaltern eingestellt (2). Weche Einstellungen sind denn noch wichtig? Momentan ist es sogar so, dass die Ausgänge auf dem EtherCAT Teil flackern (wie auch meine Augen jetzt langsam...:sad

Ich hänge mal die Loggerdaten an und hoffe, dass Du
mir noch ein wenig weiterhelfen kannst!

Danke
Oli


----------



## trinitaucher (9 August 2008)

Na wenn die DP-ADresse am Koppler einstellbar ist, wird sie sich sicherlich nicht per Software überschreiben lassen...
Ich fürchte du musst dich mal an den Support von Beckhoff und Wago wenden.


----------

